# Abnormal Kitten Legs



## luckys_gramma (Jul 29, 2004)

I have a kitten, 5 weeks and 3 days old, who I've noticed is having marked problems with his hind legs. His legs are splayed out to the sides, while laying down, walking, or sitting. They sort of "chicken wing" out from his body. He doesn't seem to have any other health problems, he's eating well, playing, etc. When he lays down, his feet do not go "under" him, they stay splayed out to the sides. This is also the case when he's walking. One of his littermates has a similar gait, however, it is not nearly as pronounced, and his legs and feet are neatly tucked under him while laying down. He also doesn't seem to be in any kind of pain.

I'm just curious as to what the problem might be.
When he was born, I delivered him, along with his littermates. He was born breech, don't know if that would have anything to do with it or not.

Thanks in advance for any help, or suggestions you can provide for me


----------



## catgirl83 (Jul 29, 2004)

*Vet as soon as possible*

I don't know anything specifically, but it sounds as if the troubled birth may be playing a role. My suggestion would be get the little dear to a vet when you can to be absolutely sure there are no health problems otherwise and, of course, to see if there is any way to correct his legs. Sometimes conditions in human infants can be corrected if they're caught early enough. Maybe so here. Sorry I can't be of more help. Good luck with the darlings!


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's not very uncommon that kittens are born with the legs twisted in strange angles. This often corrects itself with time, but I'm not sure that is what happened with your kittens. Were the legs twisted at birth? If so, I would guess it's the quite common syndrome I just described, if not your vet probably has a better answer.

Anyway the affected kittens should be checked by a vet.


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

I saw something like that on Animal Planet Animal Cops show..They had a puppy like that that was found. They did a little bit of physical therapy with him and as he grew, he grew out of it. So, I'd take the Kitten to the vet. Maybe there is something that you can do that will help it to grow out of it.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I saw that same show. Wasn't that just the happiest ending ever. 
What a little fighter!


----------



## oscar (May 25, 2004)

What is the health of the mother? We did physical therapy on our baby who walked like a drunk and couldn't jump when we adopted him. He can't jump onto the counter, but climbs a carpeted pole, jumps onto the bed, chairs, etc. We still call him our limbo kitty, because he croutches down to watch birds with his hind legs splayed and gets very flat. We'd be happy to offer suggestions if the vet says it's ok.


----------



## drjean (Jan 6, 2004)

I agree, have your vet check him; the sooner the better since this is probably very correctable with the right therapy.

Cheers,
Dr. Jean


----------

